# Removing decals underneath the carbon clearcoat



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey all,

Thinking about getting a new bike (Giant Advance SL--carbon, of course) and absolutely HATE the GIANT GRAPHICS! 

Anyone know of a company or two that I can send in he frame to get them removed?

Probably going stealth or a limited graphic/decal package.

Thanks, all.

JG


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

FWIW, you might just buy a frame which has better graphics. Or order a blank (unfinished) from Taiwan.


----------



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't know of any companies that will remove the paint job from your frame. I did however purchase a unbranded ebay carbon frame and then sanded the decals off of my old fork. It came off suprisingly easily with 400 grit wet sandpaper. Obviously you would have to completely disassemble your bike though before you begin wet sanding. Given all the work involved I would certainly look into a unbranded ebay carbon frame, or pedal force if it were me.
Joe


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

I wonder if it's possible to blacken the paint with lasers, sort of like tatoo removal.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

russotto said:


> I wonder if it's possible to blacken the paint with lasers, sort of like tatoo removal.


Why so complicated? You could just spray-paint the frame, or have somebody do it for you. The additional weight of the paint will be negligible, and you can pick any color you like. Even put your own design on, if you're good at it, or willing to spend the money.

P.S.: But, seriously, if you don't like the looks of the frame, go find yourself a different bike to fall in love with. There's a huge amount of choice out there, and nothing particularly special about that Giant bike.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

russotto said:


> I wonder if it's possible to blacken the paint with lasers, sort of like tatoo removal.



Haven't you been paying attention? CF bikes have a tendency to asplode already. FWIW HTH & etc


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

You mean like this one http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=185526&highlight=Giant+Advanced+SL

Any good bicycle painter can give you a new paint job. It will cost you some dough but you'll have the look, color, graphics and paint scheme that you want. Here's an example from a top quality painter http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/pricing/paint.php Frame and fork are separate charges.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you nuts?! For $14,000 you can do better than the Advance SL. That's a great bike but at the price you shouldn't have to change anything on it. Why not just buy a really nice frameset (painted in the paint scheme of your choice) and build it up with Di2 and the other goodies that you want for around the price of the Giant? Research it. You'll be surprised at what's out there.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I just bought a new Ferrarri but I HATE the badges/emblems and the color red......


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Where are you getting $14,000 from. MSRP for the Advanced SL 0 is $7300. The SL Team Rabo goes for $9000. The Limited is $13,000 with Di2 but there were only 50 of these made in 2009. The wheels on the Limited are $3800 alone and the Di2 group goes for $3300 for just the shifters, f/r derailleurs, battery pack, charger and wiring. That's more than half the $13000 right there. The price for the Limited is crazy but I don't think you could do better trying to equip a comparable frame the same way.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if it were easy we'd all be on motobecanes


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

For the money you are going to spend you could go custom and get it any way you want it.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Seems a shame to spend all the $$ on a top tier Giant and make it generic...your $$ though. Might find some air brush guy to add some touches to cover up the graphics you don't like. Any of the high end art supply and air brush supply places will have plenty of recco's ranging from nail (finger nail), T-shirt to car painters. Otherwise have a nice custom paint by a known bike painter.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

Sanding off the decals is easy--just incredibly time consuming. Buy a lot of beers and watch some bike racing on Versus and go for it. When you're done just zap it with a can of Krylon clearcoat for plastic. No will know, I guarantee! (I've done it, and it was a Giant also.)

For those who think this is a risk not worth taking, just don't. You are removing less than a couple of grams of clearcoat and the decals are unbelievably thin. This is NOT a weight saving scheme, but rather the solution to ridding yourself of the graphics.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Use 600 wet sand paper and remember there's not much paint or clear_* under *_the decals. So, as you try to smooth out the edges of the recess left by the decals, you could be getting very close to the carbon matrix. Do what Mel said.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

I use a progressive array of wet and dry papers: remove the clear coat with 200, the decals with 400, then begin the resurfacing process with 800, 1500 and maybe finish with 2000, although I prefer to use a polishing mop with graduated abrasives to finish with rouge. As I said, time consuming, but the finish is perfect and I certainly haven't got down to the carbon.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

if you do it get done right. Pezcyclingnews features cool custom finishes (this one is a Colnago but they do others as well). Links to the painters etc

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=7177


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

... and hope you never, ever need to warranty your frame.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Nov 16, 2005)

LGD said:


> ... and hope you never, ever need to warranty your frame.



and you must not mind what this does to resale value.


----------

